# can I watch itune movies on my tv via wii?



## kastytis (Oct 24, 2006)

Just wondering if I can watch itunes purchased and rented movies on my TV via a new Wii I'm buying for my family.


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

,


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

spiffychristian said:


> no you can't i don't believe. it won't even play a dvd so it won't be able to stream content from your computer to it.
> 
> that's why they make apple tv
> 
> ...


Not being able to play a DVD has nothing to do with it, the Apple TV doesn't play DVD's either. But yes, it needs to be Apple TV, an iPhone/iPad/iTouch hooked up directly to the TV or a computer hooked up to the tv. If it was not an Apple DRM rental, or bought movie, there might be other ways, but I am not familiar with the Wii in that regard.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

You can't play the iTunes purchase or rentals but there are ways to stream from the Mac. It's the iTunes video drm that keeps you from doing this.


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

program called wii transfer allows you to stream movies from Mac to Wii. Haven't tried yet with iTunes bought content but imagine you'd hafta convert it forst to another format. Riverfold Software


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

kastytis said:


> Just wondering if I can watch itunes purchased and rented movies on my TV via a new Wii I'm buying for my family.


No, But you can watch Netflix on the Wii,
Even though the Wii has an ethernet port, I can't see how to network the Wii,
It would have to be updated from Nintendo and Apple to allow iTunes on it.

Netflix originally used a DVD type disc to update the Wii to run Netflix,
If iTunes used an update DVD type disc for the Wii as well,
Then it might be possible to run your iTunes on a Wii.

But that's really up to Apple and Nintendo,
I somehow doubt that Apple would go for it.


----------



## kastytis (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. I know I can use Netflix on the Wii, but it doesn't have the latest releases. I got the Wii to use Fitness Plus. I can't use that with the Apple TV. Maybe next Christmas. Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Abby (Aug 19, 2010)

got the Wii to use Fitness Plus, it's pity that you can't use that with the Apple TV, but I think maybe you also can read this wiki of Apple TV 2: AppleTV 2 - AwkwardTV


----------

